# $250 DVD Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/Planet_Earth_DVD.jpg[/img]

*Win $250 worth of DVDs of your choice... SD-DVD, HD-DVD or Blu-ray!* :dumbcrazy:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/BHD_DVD.jpg[/img]
Have you been needing to build up or add to your DVD library? Been holding off on buying that HD player until you can afford to stock up on HD DVDs? Now is your chance! :yes: 







[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/Apocalypto_DVD.jpg[/img]



As always our qualifications are easy.
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/DVE_DVD.jpg[/img]

Here's the scoop... 

Qualification period for this giveaway is _from June 1 to August 31, 2007_.

Qualification requirements: 


A minimum of 25 posts (25 word minimum - post padding not allowed) in the HD World | Computers | Games |Media section of the forum _during the qualification period_. (Excludes this thread and the $250 DVD Giveaway Qualification Thread.)

A minimum of 1 DVD movie or concert review thread created _during the qualification period_. (250 word minimum.)

You must have your equipment listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.

Once qualified you will need to post notifying us of the same in the $250 DVD Giveaway Qualification Thread.


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/Batman_DVD.jpg[/img]
DVD orders can be divided up into two purchases. You may choose who the DVDs are purchased from, not to exceed two DVD vendors (one vendor per order - maximum of two orders total). You pick the movies, we pay and have them shipped to you! You must supply us with your full name and address for shipping. $250 includes shipping if there are shipping charges, however, there are several vendors that offer free shipping.



Comments and Questions may be posted in this thread.





...


----------

